# Nursery



## Tom Henson (Dec 12, 2001)

Looks like I have found people who know about trees. Very interesting subject. I have been dabbling with planting oaks , walnuts, and apple trees for a couple of years on my hunting ground. Deer (Rats with hooves did paul say ? ) have taken their toll. Have been buying most stock from county extension office, but have been starting walnuts from seed. I have 8 acres of land (not many deer here) am thinking i would like to plant trees to grow then sell. Mostly to watch them grow. Love growing trees. Can anyone tell me how to get started? Equipment needed etc.?
How to start and winter over seedlings?


----------

